# Looking for the best recipe for Veal Demi Glace?



## gmengrmetsales (Feb 21, 2005)

I sell veal marrow bones to customers of all sizes from the single consumer to the large restaurant. Some of my customers would like to improve on the current demi they are making. If you have a special way of producing a top quality demi - hats off to you!! Now are you willing to share that information?

What are the best bones for a demi? Marrow, knuckle, neck?


----------



## freshwater (Apr 6, 2005)

I believe that The marrow is the best bones for demi. All the flavor is in the marrow itself. The flavor from the marrow is what is extracted to make brown stock.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

I rarly make this sauce. Too much bother for the end result that I can achieve anyway with simple combination of reduction and thickener. However, I have not seen a difference with the types of bones used. Demi is what it is both because of the flavour and because of the gelatin content (giving it a nice glossy appearance and silky taste without being unduely thick).

Now, I make a brown stock and add half pound of hough to 4 or 6 pounds of bone and double the mirpoix (I actually usually start with 20 pounds bones and 2 pounds hough), you get a good boost in gellatin and flavour right off the bat, and then you can add a starch slurry or roux (no huge difference) and just reduce your stock to consistancy. It isn't exactly the same, but it will work just as well.

I also don't add tomatoes to mine. My girls rather allergic. But I do add in a shot of port or sherry at the end.


----------

